# Waterproofing Metal Shower Caddies ???



## bobbymacbean (May 28, 2008)

hi - i'm amazed that i have been unable to find any information on this subject. i am once again moving and want to use a metal shower caddie in the new place but thought that before i get a new one i should arm myself with a way to seal it so that it won't rust. the claims that they are rustproof are just not true and i am tired of ending up with rusty shower caddies. surely someone has successfully sealed one of these things so that it will last without rusting ? please don't suggest the plastic ones. i hate the way they look and i am set on metals but no i can't afford the brass fixtures or even stainless. i'm spending $20-30 and am looking for an easy way to seal it. some kind of spray ? is there some sort of silicone sealant for metals ? - thanks for any input, brian


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Rustoleum spray paint. Sand the caddie first then spray several coats. Cost, $5 

Worked for me.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I've found some GREAT stainless caddies for $10 at a home store (I think it's call THE HOME STORE - lots of neat stuff for home decor). They are almost perfect - I had been looking for something like these for YEARS. And at a price cheaper than WalMart. They haven't rusted yet, and they shouldn't ever. Soap and lime have trouble sticking to them too.

If you must do a refurb, I've found a better paint than Rustoleum at Ace Hardware called Rust Stop. I've only seen it in black and white, but this stuff goes on smooth and level and looks factory-sprayed.


----------



## bobbymacbean (May 28, 2008)

*thanks but...........*



raam said:


> Rustoleum spray paint. Sand the caddie first then spray several coats. Cost, $5
> 
> Worked for me.




thanks for the response. i thought maybe i should have added that i am not interested in painting the caddy in the original post. i'm just interested in sealing the existing finish. - thanks, brian


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Wax? :yes:

I had another idea - WD-40.


----------

